# Best Drill for Dowels ?



## Rick323 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi there. I'm a nubbie to woodworking and I need some help to get started right! What is the kind of drill bit that you use for making dowel joining?


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I use either brad point bits or auger bits. The former for up to 3/8 dia. The latter for larger diameters.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Wrangler said:


> I use either brad point bits or auger bits. The former for up to 3/8 dia. The latter for larger diameters.


+1 and sometimes the router:smile:


----------

